# Has anyone ever used flavor oils.....



## pepperi27 (Mar 15, 2009)

In soap or lotions? How did that work out if you tried it?


----------



## topcat (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi pepperi!  The only one I have tried is BBs Passionfruit Rose, which is a flavour oil and soaps wonderfully!  It is also great in an anhydrous body butter I make.  This wasn't trial and error - my supplier worked out it was okay for other applications.  I have used flavour oils in MP base with some success but I mostly tend to use the soap-safe ones.  My advice from my supplier was that it is best to leave well enough alone!  She has tested others in CP with no luck.  I did use a mango flavour oil in my body butter once and it ended up forming hard grains which got worse over time.  The same formulation (from the same batch) without the fl/oil was fine.

Tanya


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 16, 2009)

Ugh well it was just a thought LOL. Thanks topcat!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 17, 2009)

I've used those little tiny flavor oils (the ones that you use to flavor hard candy) in my sugar scrub.  It worked fine with that, but it was just like 1/2 cup sugar and 3/4 cup olive oil.  I only had to use a few drops.


----------



## carillon (Mar 17, 2009)

Just curious, why would you use flavor oils in soap or lotion?  The cost per ounce is even higher than FO's.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 17, 2009)

Only because I already have a lot of flavor oils and just trying to think outside the box. LOL


----------

